# Help about environment listening..



## umby75 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello!!
I'd like to look and hear the environment around my old father.
He is far some hundreds kilometers from me.
I don't know anything about surveillance but for me it would be enough to know some apps or phone that can do that.
It should better if you can hide the app, but that's not essential.
Any suggestions is appreciate!!

P.s.: Why the app Spy Listener doesn't exist on Play Store.
How could I download it?

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

could try skype that way you can see and chat with dad. the link and download for skype is in the link:
https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/


----------



## umby75 (Jan 20, 2015)

bobs-here said:


> could try skype that way you can see and chat with dad. the link and download for skype is in the link:
> https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/


Thank you for answer.
That requires that my dad has to accept the call and I don't know how can I do that by remote.
Yes, there's Teamviewer but you can use that only behind on pc.
Further, the screen should be woke up when you want connect him for remote control..

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

umby75 said:


> Thank you for answer.
> That requires that my dad has to accept the call and I don't know how can I do that by remote.
> Yes, there's Teamviewer but you can use that only behind on pc.
> Further, the screen should be woke up when you want connect him for remote control..
> ...


Team viewer is a good idea. there are similar pc to pc programs here, see link:
http://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/

also to add, a pc can be scheduled to wake up and open a program to run a task, with calendar settings and shut down when again. but it still has its limits. see the link for example of scheduled wakeup:
http://www.howtogeek.com/204742/how-to-make-any-computer-boot-up-or-shut-down-on-a-schedule/

the answer may lie in old fashioned methods rather then the pc. politely requesting helpers or carer/s to receive a call or (skype call) would help. the screen dimmed and the pc set to auto shut down.


----------



## umby75 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks. But I need to control a smartphone from an Android device and I need to wake up it when it's on stand-by..

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

umby75 said:


> Thanks. But I need to control a smartphone from an Android device and I need to wake up it when it's on stand-by..
> 
> Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


could try a mobile to pc with something like.. unified remote or an alternative that offers similar programs with varying features from smartphone to pc:see link
http://alternativeto.net/software/unified-remote/

also *wake on lan*. an app seen lower down the page, in this link:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html


----------



## umby75 (Jan 20, 2015)

bobs-here said:


> could try a mobile to pc with something like.. unified remote or an alternative that offers similar programs with varying features from smartphone to pc:see link
> http://alternativeto.net/software/unified-remote/
> 
> also *wake on lan*. an app seen lower down the page, in this link:
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html


For now I've solved through with an account on Teamviewer. In this way ypu can wake up the phone and you can use its camera to receive data.
Unfortunately as I said you need to stay behind a pc...
It would be good if you can use the smartphone to remote control the other phone..

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

> It would be good if you can use the smartphone to remote control the other phone..


ok, 
I see team viewer rates well on android, also few other apps offer, How to control your PC with your Android phone, though it seems some are at beta stage. see the link:
http://www.qdtricks.org/remotely-control-android-mobile/

also liked the look of splashtop 2 and microsofts remote desktop
not forgetting,
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html


----------



## umby75 (Jan 20, 2015)

bobs-here said:


> ok,
> I see team viewer rates well on android, also few other apps offer, How to control your PC with your Android phone, though it seems some are at beta stage. see the link:
> http://www.qdtricks.org/remotely-control-android-mobile/
> 
> ...


I've just tried a lot of apps you suggested through the link..
But it seems that you need a pc on the one side to allow the remote control..
Teamviewer as it has written on link you shared me..seems that it can access to smartphone from smartphone/tablet..but it doesn't work.
I don't know if it depends on some add it needs..but I'm sure f.e. - as I emailed the Teamviewer's technical assistance some days ago - my Lenovo tablet is on the list of my account in Teamviewer but when I select the tablet I have only Modify and Cancel device and I can't access into tablet from my smartphone and I'm sure that the tablet has got all Lenovo's addons.
If you try from a Pc you can access into tablet.

Other apps seems that work only if the devices are under the same wifi or bluetooth network..but I need to control the phone for over 300Km of distance..

I don't know how it works the Vpn configuration as I didn't use it...

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

umby75 said:


> Other apps seems that work only if the devices are under the same wifi or bluetooth network..but I need to control the phone for over 300Km of distance..
> 
> I don't know how it works the Vpn configuration as I didn't use it...


the distance does narrow things down a little. and i was in the mind of thinking a connection from mobile to pc would be ideal and that's fine, as for vpn viewer link, its said to be a clear leader and is an alternative to Unified Remote.

users need to grab the free version of get a VNC app for a phone. one is Free bVNC. just input your PC's name, IP address, and chosen password, then hit Connect. might want hit the _menu_ key and change the input mode to simulated touchpad. so many to try anyway, see how it goes


----------



## umby75 (Jan 20, 2015)

bobs-here said:


> the distance does narrow things down a little. and i was in the mind of thinking a connection from mobile to pc would be ideal and that's fine, as for vpn viewer link, its said to be a clear leader and is an alternative to Unified Remote.
> 
> users need to grab the free version of get a VNC app for a phone. one is Free bVNC. just input your PC's name, IP address, and chosen password, then hit Connect. might want hit the _menu_ key and change the input mode to simulated touchpad. so many to try anyway, see how it goes


Hi Bob, I'm sorry for late answer..
I'd like how can I set the Vpn.. 
Anyway I configurated a phone with SC OS2 app to activate an hidden camera and mic on phone (minimize).
Furthermore I installed a Call Recorder with the feature to send the calls to tge server when the calls are closed.. 
But when I took the phone to my father he thought that the phone is too complicated for him and I refused it  
Now I'm looking for a system with cams for recordings in the house as I opened a thread on this forum..

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

umby75 said:


> Hi Bob, I'm sorry for late answer..
> I'd like how can I set the Vpn..
> 
> Now I'm looking for a system with cams for recordings in the house as I opened a thread on this forum..
> Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


things are progressing and cams are certainly a way to view a wider area in can be setup in several locations throughout a building.

note that most VPN's are payfor with few for free. though, there is the freebie, cyberghost and the chrome browser has its own VPN as an addon, as Zenmate. more addons are available recently. dont need to say that a vpn can slow down a connection. with added security may come some camera lag over a distance. its a choice

plenty of payfor VPNs 

but testing is also vital and yahoo's first real time vpn strength testing and tutorial could help.
https://www.vpnify.me/

recently looked into Google Hangouts On Air, it allows users to participate from mobile devices and pc whereas Skype is more pc centred. looks like hangouts has the edge

let us know how it goes


----------

